# Brandon Jennings...



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Pretty exciting kid...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I likey


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the real deal


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

has to play for Scott Skiles


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> has to play for Scott Skiles


I think he's the only rookie PG, Skiles ever let loose. I was surprised with the amount of trust Skiles give to Jennings. Just not very Scott-Skilish.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I laughed at anyone who thought Europe was bad for this kid. His year across the pond has done himself wonders, especially with maturity and the mental aspect of the game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kid gives me hope.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I want to party in MKE with this kid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not the only rookie playing well


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

HB said:


> Not the only rookie playing well


But he is the only rookie that received so much criticism for going to Europe rather than going through the typical Student-Athlete year in college.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

People seem to forget that the Euro league is by far the 2nd best league in the world. Most ragged on Jennings for making a poor decision by turning pro and heading to Europe and then not playing many minutes. Those people dont really understand euro basketball.

Jennings made the right move by forgetting about Arizona and moving his mother and little brother out of Compton with him and learning how to be a professional. Good move and its paying off.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep i think we might see more guys going to Europe
Even a guy like Renardo Sidney might go over there if he isnt deemed eligible soon


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He certainly still has a lot of maturing to do on the court. I watched the end of the Bucks game last night and was baffled at his decision making at times. Still, he's a young kid, and as a starter, he should develop quickly. That and he's incredibly, mind-bogglingly quick. He looks like Peewee Herman compared to Derrick Rose, but he was giving Rose fits with that speed.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

agreed...if his court vision gets better (same for rose), he would be the next chris paul...maybe a bit more exciting in the scoring area...but that drop pass for the dunk was pretty impressive...reminds me of iverson's rookie year...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> But he is the only rookie that received so much criticism for going to Europe rather than going through the typical Student-Athlete year in college.


He himself complained about the move...look guys I love how everyone wants to chuck up his good play on being in Europe, but the guy's also getting by on a lot of talent. He's faster than most players on the court, he didnt need Europe for that.

I have seen a couple of Bucks games, and whilst I came away impressed, his decision making is downright bad.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I blame Europ for that...playing with inferior skill sets made him force things.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> He himself complained about the move...look guys I love how everyone wants to chuck up his good play on being in Europe, but the guy's also getting by on a lot of talent. He's faster than most players on the court, he didnt need Europe for that.
> 
> I have seen a couple of Bucks games, and whilst I came away impressed, his decision making is downright bad.


You're the one that said he wasn't a true PG in the other thread, right? The "not the only rookie playing well" comment was totally useless to this thread - why so eager to piss on the campfire?... but I digress.... 

I don't think his decision making has been that bad. I don't know how many games you've watched, but outside of a few shots here and there he's played with a pretty solid understanding of the game up to this point. There will be occasions where he dribbles around a bit too much, but if you've watched a Scott Skiles-coached team before you know that Jennings would hardly be the first to do that as a PG in that offense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the Bucks have a pretty bad collection of talent around Jennings. Michael Redd is finished and overpaid and Bogut will never be someone you can throw it to, to get you a basket. If Milwaukee can put some scorers around Jennings, he will truly flourish.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's a scoring point...how am I wrong on that Dornado?

And when I am talking about bad decision making, I am talking of plays where he will be bring the ball up and launch a J without even passing it around.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> He's a scoring point...how am I wrong on that Dornado?
> 
> And when I am talking about bad decision making, I am talking of plays where he will be bring the ball up and launch a J without even passing it around.


Maybe I didn't read enough of the other thread, but when I hear someone say that a player isn't a true PG, I believe it implies that the player isn't capable of creating for others, which Jennings certainly can do. 

Is there a point at which someone becomes a "scoring point"? Some of the best passers were/are decent scorers... if it comes down to whether or not they have a "shoot first" or "pass first" mentality, I think Jennings falls somewhere in between, as do many 1's.

With Redd out and the Bucks lacking any other consistent scoring options, Jennings will get more of the green light to look for his own shots.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

jennings will be ROY i think. i have no doubt he'll have a great career in the nba. and jodie meeks should be taking all the minutes at the 2 now that redd is out again. charlie bell's a streaky vet. they should just let meeks develope. people talk about curry beinga lights out shooter but i think meeks could give curry a run for his money in a 3 point competition.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> He himself complained about the move...look guys I love how everyone wants to chuck up his good play on being in Europe, but the guy's also getting by on a lot of talent. He's faster than most players on the court, he didnt need Europe for that.
> 
> I have seen a couple of Bucks games, and whilst I came away impressed, his decision making is downright bad.


You should have seen it before he went to Europe, not to mention his shot selection. Ive been following the guy since he was a sophomore in high school and he has matured more in the last year (mentally and skill wise) than has since then.

Also, he is finally relaizing he has the speed and lateral quickness to become a good defender.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's a good player, good to see him getting everything toghether and stringing up a few great first couple of games.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> He's a scoring point...how am I wrong on that Dornado?
> 
> And when I am talking about bad decision making, I am talking of plays where he will be bring the ball up and launch a J without even passing it around.


Allen Iverson is a scoring point...Jennings is a point who can score...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Allen Iverson is a shooting guard. Not a point guard in any way stretch of the imagination. Iverson thinks shoot first and second.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB doesn't think any point guard who's ever taken a shot is a true PG :laugh:

No question Jennings is a point guard. We're going to end up having a blowout thread on tweeners vs. scoring PGs, I can see it coming.

And yeah, AI was a short 2. The pretense to even begin to have success building around him would've been to accept that he was a 2 and get a PG who could guard 2s. Those Sixers were probably at their best with Eric Snow at point.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the nuggets needed a point guard when AI was there, and they traded him for one. that should tell you how much of a PG he is.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jennings loves to pass the ball, he always has and always tries to rack up assists. If that isnt a point guard then I dont know what is.

Sure he likes to get to the rack or pull up for three, but if you watch him play he tries to break down a defense in order to create as assist, not a shot.

Hell he even tried to break the McDonald's All-American game assist record.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings assist numbers would be higher if someone could make a jumper on this team


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

and his scoring numbers will stay high until teams realize he can't go right.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If he's quick enough he'll be fine.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you are looking to score first, rather than pass first, you are most likely a scoring point.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HB said:


> If you are looking to score first, rather than pass first, you are most likely a scoring point.


And that isn't really the case with Jennings, so he's not a 'scoring point'.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, if you're looking to score before you pass you're not a point guard. Unless you have an open lane for a quick layup or jumper there's no reason for the point guard not to initiate the offense. 

That said I'm not necessarily saying looking to score first is necessarily a bad thing, a good facilitator knows how to pick his spots. 

But if you score just as well if not better than you pass you're a scoring PG. Deron Williams could say the hell with it and probably average 24 a game in lieu of assists, but he doesn't.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

32 and 9 tonight.. against Chauncey and the Nuggs in a winning effort... he carried the team in the 4th. Is it ok for me to get excited yet?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> 32 and 9 tonight.. against Chauncey and the Nuggs in a winning effort... he carried the team in the 4th. Is it ok for me to get excited yet?


:yes:

It will be fun watching him go against Ron Ron when Lakeshow comes to Brew town.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Scoring Point, Point guard who scores...blah!

He's a franchise point guard in the Derrick Rose, Chris Paul mold. You can put a so-so team around him, and he'll get it done(like he is). he and rose are going to have quite a rivalry this season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I haven't seen him play yet. I will have to try to catch a game later this week. The numbers look great though and I've liked his dimeanor and "moxxy" since the beginning.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I want to see if Redd can handle someone else getting the spotlight. My feeling is no. 

Some guys would rather have attention than success. I bet Redd is one of those guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Scoring Point, Point guard who scores...blah!
> 
> He's a franchise point guard in the Derrick Rose, Chris Paul mold. You can put a so-so team around him, and he'll get it done(like he is). he and rose are going to have quite a rivalry this season.


Yeah, I'll never understand that discussion. Do you want a point guard that makes good decisions most of the time or do you want a point guard that likes to pass the ball around even if taking the shot would be a better decision in a particular situation? I would much rather want the former.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jennings is really, really, good. I'm syked to see him play so terrifically so far. Him and Tyreke are going to battle it out for ROY this year.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just watched the game... man he was fearless down the stretch. This was the first time I've seen the Bucks this season and I was impressed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

jennings>>>paul in da future


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

better than paul? let's not get carried away...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Him and Tyreke are going to be competing for ROY.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

HB said:


> If you are looking to score first, rather than pass first, you are most likely a scoring point.


A few quick thoughts from the two games I've sc
een...

1. Where you see a "decision making" issue I see a shot selection issue. One is easier to fix than the other. Poor decision making is often a sign of a guy that just isn't level-headed enough to head an offense as an elite point guard. Poor shot selection is overconfidence and can be fixed far easier. With Jennings I see poor shot selection, not poor decision making.

2. If you've only seen one game, I don't see how you can say you're certain he's a shoot-first guard. To be honest, it is quite clear that he's not in the Jason Kidd mold of point guard, he's really pretty dead even in terms of score first vs. distribute first. He clearly loves to distribute and find the open man, but he also really believes he can blow by or pull up and score.


-Chris.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys make it sound like being a score first point is a bad thing. To date, Baron Davis is still one of my favorite players, though I am not sure he's a scoring point, more in the flashy point mold.

Clearly Jennings is the best rookie right now. Just don't overlook some other rookies too, this is quite a deep class.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

This guy is the real deal. He's almost like the second-coming of Allen Iverson -- and he's bringing the Bucks franchise back to life almost single-handedly!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I cant tell you the wood i get from hearing all the Brandon Jennings love..its been since ray allen left town that we have had a potential star on our team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im liking how Jennings and Bogut are jelling. Thats exactly what the Bucks needed.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

when Bogut is actually used as a part of the offense rather than in past years with mo williams and michael redd chucking 20 footers he is a damn good player.. only Bucks fans ever got that everybody else just looked at stats and called him a bust.. im scared of what happens when redd comes back..i hope he buys into what everyone else has


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I like this kid a lot. I thought he would turn out to be one of those players who only wants to play for a certain big market team, but I'm glad he's bringing back the attention Milwaukee has been lacking. Hopefully when Redd comes back they'll mesh into some interesting.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> *when Bogut is actually used as a part of the offense rather than in past years with mo williams and michael redd chucking 20 footers he is a damn good player*.. only Bucks fans ever got that everybody else just looked at stats and called him a bust.. im scared of what happens when redd comes back..i hope he buys into what everyone else has


I'm not a Bucks fan, but i been thinking that for years. You actually see some offense being run through him when he plays on the Australia team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Got tickets to see first game of Bucks. Would be nice seeing Brandon Jennings running the offense and making plays. Only bad part is they're playing Nets on next Wednesday night.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

30 points in 25 minutes so far for Jennings tonight... lighting it up.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This **** is crazy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This kid is a future superstar. Period. Good lord.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings is gonna drop 50 tonight....


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

39 on the game, 29 in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Meeks just hit a 70 foot shot. LMAO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHAT! Did that just happen!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, Donnie Walsh. South Florida has some really nice retirement homes for you.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Best guy in his draft class 10 years down the line. Calling it right now. This is one amazing performance from Jennings. Such a ridiculous quarter capped off by Meeks' bank shot.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

HB said:


> Clearly Jennings is the best rookie right now.


you know... he's probably already the best PG in the EAST right now. Devin Harris is out injured. Derrick Rose is turning into Aunt Rose. Ok, there is Arenas and Nelson. But the Wizards is at the bottom of the Atlantic and Nelson is not at All-Star level this year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Jennings is gonna drop 50 tonight....


if he does, he's sealed ROY in my opinion.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> if he does, he's sealed ROY in my opinion.


If the Bucks manage to hold on to their winning record by All-Star break, Jennings should be in the AS team.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I called it before the draft, this kid is a stud.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> If the Bucks manage to hold on to their winning record by All-Star break, Jennings should be in the AS team.


I am liable to agree and make no mistake if that were to happen that would be the most impressive thing to happen to the league since Kobe Bryant making the all-star team as a 6th man his second year in the league.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope this goes into OT. I got Jennings on my fantasy team


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

48


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

50 points and using the bank baby

When is the last time a rookie scored 50 points??


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

50


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon just banked his 50. Wow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is freaking ridiculous.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Jennings with 50. 

BEAST


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

53


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

53!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jennings has the Bucks scoring rookie record (39 years old) and ends the Wizards with that shot. This kid is amazing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

53 and a new bucks record for a rookie since Jabbar guys. Sweet


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****. Jennings for 3. 53.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

lights out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****ing awesome.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jennings is ballin, wow. 53 points


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He's ****in awesome. **** the Knicks!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 50 points and using the bank baby
> 
> When is the last time a rookie scored 50 points??


Charlie V was close to doing it I think. He scored 48 once in his rookie season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I always knew that he was going to be good, but I never imagined that he would be this fantastic, this soon. Crazy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RSP83 said:


> Charlie V was close to doing it I think. He scored 48 once in his rookie season.


He was on the Raptors at that time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy that he's done this in 3 quarters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

55 points, 5 rebounds and 5 assists...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks took Jordan Hill. :nonono:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn I cant find on google who was the last rookie or a list of rookies who scored 50 points


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Isiah wouldnt have made that mistake. If theres one thing Zeke did well, it was draft.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He just had Curry and Ellis for dinner.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> Knicks took Jordan Hill. :nonono:


 

HKF, you read my damn mind, but some of the Walsh stans on the Knick board thought otherwise. Walsh should be fired.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Isiah wouldnt have made that mistake. If theres one thing Zeke did well, it was draft.


True. Zeke knows talent.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> Knicks took Jordan Hill. :nonono:


D'Antoni missed out Derrick Rose and passed on Jennings. HAHA...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Okay, NOW I'm paying attention to this kid. Flat-out amazing. Perhaps we're entering another era of multiple great point guards. I'll get really excited if he can post a 20-assist night, but so far his team really needs him to be a scoring monster.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rubio should just stay in Europe. Seriously.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Knicks took Jordan Hill. :nonono:


If he had done this as a Knick I'm sure somehow I would've got a mysterious Pop-Up containing the Breaking News.

This is crazy though...I'm trying to figure..this guy was hailed as the next one in HS...went overseas and the buzz cooled...now he's just about the best rookie in this class so far. I'm sure any naysayer was silenced for good tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be livid if I was a Knicks fan at this point.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

HKF said:


> Rubio should just stay in Europe. Seriously.


Why on earth should he stay in europe? Jennings just showed the nba that "european" point guards can play... and Rubio has done pretty well going head-to-head with BJ or at least way better than curry+ellis did tonight... this is a great reason for a young stud to come to the nba... BJ just showed that rookies can dominate as well as anyone... 

on topic i think Jennings is great, i love his confidence... but i think its a little early starting to talk about him being the best PG. in the east and stuff... I'm a big fan of this kid but i won't expect him to drop 50 or even 30 on regular basis... Lets just appreciate without ruining it all by setting our expectations too high...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Brandon Jennings is the truth. 55 points tonight. 32 the other night. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of a season this guy has. Dude just put the Bucks on my radar.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> This is crazy though...I'm trying to figure..this guy was hailed as the next one in HS...went overseas and the buzz cooled...now he's just about the best rookie in this class so far. I'm sure any naysayer was silenced for good tonight.


I was actually surprised when his stock dropped; he's well known as the top PG prospect in the country in HS. but when I start hearing news about his attitude, I thought maybe that's the problem. I then questioned his mental readiness for the NBA game. Especially playing for a coach like Skiles. The Europe thing never really changed my opinion about his talent.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

givard said:


> Why on earth should he stay in europe? Jennings just showed the nba that "european" point guards can play... and Rubio has done pretty well going head-to-head with BJ or at least way better than curry+ellis did tonight... this is a great reason for a young stud to come to the nba... BJ just showed that rookies can dominate as well as anyone...
> 
> on topic i think Jennings is great, i love his confidence... but i think its a little early starting to talk about him being the best PG. in the east and stuff... I'm a big fan of this kid but i won't expect him to drop 50 or even 30 on regular basis... Lets just appreciate without ruining it all by setting our expectations too high...


Did you just call Brandon Jennings a European? Dear god...


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

And the hurt continues for NY-area basketball fans. Nets lose at the buzzer to fall unjustly to 0-10 and you can hear the collective face-palming of the Knicks fans as they get word of Jennings' performance. 1-19 combined record for the two teams.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn I cant find on google who was the last rookie or a list of rookies who scored 50 points


iverson got to exactly 50 once in his rookie year.

ok, i found it. wilt chamberlain has the single game rookie record with 58.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is what happens when Stern mandates you can not scout HSers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> iverson got to exactly 50 once in his rookie year.
> 
> ok, i found it. wilt chamberlain has the single game rookie record with 58.


So thats Wilt, Jabbar, and Iverson so far on the list...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

SlamJam said:


> iverson got to exactly 50 once in his rookie year.
> 
> ok, i found it. wilt chamberlain has the single game rookie record with 58.


Damn, Jennings was pretty close too. Would've been nice to see that Jurassic old record broken by a modern player.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

givard said:


> on topic i think Jennings is great, i love his confidence... but i think its a little early starting to talk about him being the best PG. in the east and stuff... I'm a big fan of this kid but i won't expect him to drop 50 or even 30 on regular basis... Lets just appreciate without ruining it all by setting our expectations too high...


Nobody really set high expectation for Jennings. He's the one setting the bar. And honestly, after watching his game few times, there's really not much different between his play and other top Eastern PGs. I can't say the same thing for Derrick Rose last year. Jennings looks like he doesn't even knows if he's suppose to be a rookie.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knicks can't even make up for it with Wall. Jazz own their first rd pick lol.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I found this too...

But its just the top rookie scoring games. Jennings at 55 would be at least tied for 5th if it was listed. Not sure why it isn't. 

http://www.nba.com/history/rookie_records.html
Rookie Records
Most points, game
58 - Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia vs. Detroit, at Bethlehem, Pa., January 25, 1960
58 - Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia at New York, February 21, 1960
57 - Rick Barry, San Francisco at New York, December 14, 1965
56 - Earl Monroe, Baltimore at Los Angeles, February 13, 1968 (OT)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilt Chamberlain was truly a monster.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

So this might be the earliest 50+ point explosion for a rookie?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

o_o


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I went to the game tonight, un****ing believable... it was the best performance i have ever seen in my life, dude had 10 points at the half... 29 in the third and another 16 in the 4th.. so 45 second half points. The Bradley Center was just exploding, it was incredible. Brandon Jennings is saving basketball in Milwaukee


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wonder how much the success of Brandon Jennings will influence future top flight high schoolers to dip to Europe. Jennings is amazing, and he's going to be the savior of that franchise.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I was gonna make a 'first to 50' thread and I was really sure it was gonna be LeBron this year. I bet no one would have won.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

GregOden said:


> I wonder how much the success of Brandon Jennings will influence future top flight high schoolers to dip to Europe. Jennings is amazing, and he's going to be the savior of that franchise.


I think if Jennings would have gone to Zona he wouldve averaged 20+ and been a top 3 pick


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Damn I cant find on google who was the last rookie or a list of rookies who scored 50 points



If I'm not mistaken, that would be Iverson back in 96.

And I'm literally speachless. ESPN needs an instant classic on this.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Simply awesome. The best part is they are winning games. Jennings is going to be the biggest story of the season I think. It may just be me but it's one of my favorite things to watch a young guy realize that he is unstoppable and become a superstar. Wade did it. Paul did it. Roy did it. Deron did it. You get to see what superstars do before teams start gameplanning hard for them and double team, etc. Jennings is only a few games in and he dropped 55 and 32 last game. He is realizing even sooner than those guys. It's going to be fun to track him this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So that's two guards from this draft stuffing my words back down my throat.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I do think we're getting a little carried away with one single event though.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Floods said:


> I do think we're getting a little carried away with one single event though.


He was carrying an afterthought team and scoring 20 a night before this


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He scored 55 within his first 10 games in the league. There is no overreacting to this.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Not to mention his team is 5-2 with Redd out of action.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bucks are 5-2. I mean when the season began, I had them having a bunch of L's. I mean that deserves some mention.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> He was carrying an afterthought team and scoring 20 a night before this


NOW he's on the map though. Even with his performance before tonight, there were probably plenty of people out there who thought he was having a nice little start to his career with an irrelevant team that no one really took seriously. Now he has people's attention. Now opposing teams will shift that much more attention to him.

I'm not saying he'll fold, but I'm not ready to crown him king of the world quite yet. Let's see how he adjusts to things as time goes on.



Sliccat said:


> He scored 55 within his first 10 games in the league. There is no overreacting to this.


There is no overreacting to a single event in mid November? Interesting.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Not to mention his team is 5-2 because Redd is out of action.


Fixed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dude has played 7 games in his NBA career, and has 1 bad game. The rest are great games for a rookie. 55, 32, 25 and 24 points. Two 17 point games, one of them being nearly a triple double with 9 boards/9 assists. 

He is obviously not going to do this all the time, but this game is not Tony Delk. He is on the cusp of becoming something special.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> Bucks are 5-2. I mean when the season began, I had them having a bunch of L's. I mean that deserves some mention.


Not many teams make the playoffs with 5 wins.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Floods said:


> There is no overreacting to a single event in mid November? Interesting.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn I cant find on google who was the last rookie or a list of rookies who scored 50 points


I'm pretty sure Charlie Villanueva was the last to do it.

Edit: Nevermind... he had 48. I could have sworn he had 50 that game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Floods is like a raincloud on a sunny day


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> *Dude has played 7 games in his NBA career*, and has 1 bad game. The rest are great games for a rookie. 55, 32, 25 and 24 points. Two 17 point games, one of them being nearly a triple double with 9 boards/9 assists.


Bolded the most critical part of this post.



> He is obviously not going to do this all the time, but this game is not Tony Delk. He is on the cusp of becoming something special.


Maybe he is, I'll buy that he's the leading ROY candidate so far and stands a fair chance of getting Milwaukee to the playoffs. But reading this thread, you would think he just took a lineup of himself and four D-league players, and swept his way to a championship.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Swept his way to the championship? Who said anything close to that? Floods you're on the wrong side of this argument, because this kid keeps getting better as he gets more comfortable and you're going to have to keep backing off your comments more and more.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm so glad I got this guy on my fantasy team early.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Swept his way to the championship? Who said anything close to that?


Nobody. Did you even read my post and take two seconds to absorb the context of that statement?



> Floods you're on the wrong side of this argument, because this kid keeps getting better as he gets more comfortable and you're going to have to keep backing off your comments more and more.


Now where the hell did I say that he would fold? I didn't. I just thought I'd remind everyone that he's played 7 NBA games and had a single incredible game in the middle of November against a team that plays no defense. To little avail. ****ing Villanueva got 48 his rookie year, and he's a sixth man caliber forward right now. That's it. (O BUT JENNINGZ IS DIFFRINT HEEZ SPESHIL U JUZT DONT UNDERSTAND)


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Floods said:


> But reading this thread, you would think he just took a lineup of himself and four D-league players, and swept his way to a championship.





Sir Patchwork said:


> Swept his way to the championship? Who said anything close to that?





Floods said:


> Nobody. Did you even read my post?


Yeah Patchwork! You just repeated what he said and asked him to provide examples. _Clearly_, you didn't read his post, he didn't say anything like what you copied and pasted!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Yeah Patchwork! You just repeated what he said and asked him to provide examples. _Clearly_, you didn't read his post, he didn't say anything like what you copied and pasted!


So that's two people who don't know anything about context and expressions.

It's less surprising this time around, though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You're comparing him to Villanueva. We'll see how that works out for you.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why do you always do that goofy mispelling **** to prove your point?

NE WAIZ SUNNEE VACARRO SED HE TALKD 2 FOR TOO FIVE HSERS HOO WUR CINCIDURING TEH HS 2 EUROPE MUVE TIHS UPCUMMING YEAR...I'M SUUR AZ HIS PROFEYELE GROWS THAT NUMBURR WILL 2...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Why do you always do that goofy mispelling **** to prove your point?
> 
> Anyways Sonny Vaccaro said he talked to 4-5 HSers who were considering the HS to Europe move this upcoming year...I'm sure as his profile grows that will too.


I love this development. Hopefully it will force Stern to abandon that ridiculous age requirement. Or at least stop him from raising it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You're comparing him to Villanueva. We'll see how that works out for you.


That qualifies as a _comparison_ to you? Good god.

For the sake of skipping the 'well then wut did u meen by it lol' step, let's take a second look:



> I just thought I'd remind everyone that he's played 7 NBA games and had a single incredible game in the middle of November against a team that plays no defense. To little avail.
> ****ing Villanueva got 48 his rookie year, and he's a sixth man caliber forward right now. That's it.


To me, that looks like I made a point that JUST BECAUSE Jennings had an unheard of scoring night, doesn't seal him for greatness and glory for the rest of his career. For the rest of the concept, refer to my earlier posts. Was that so hard?

Yes, I would totally make a head to head comparison between a point guard and an Antoine Walker knock-off.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

But I'm not sure exactly which poster was drooling over how good he looked holding that Finals trophy after a 4-0 sweep? Do I need to need to look up "context" in the dictionary or am I right assuming it has nothing to do with embarassed hyperbole?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I swear, there's some people around here that would be happier if this place was deserted and nobody posted at all. What the **** is the negative in this? The guy did something that hasn't been done in decades. Thousands of players have not done what he did tonight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> But I'm not sure exactly which poster was drooling over how good he looked holding that Finals trophy after a 4-0 sweep? Do I need to need to look up "context" in the dictionary or am I right assuming it has nothing to do with embarassed hyperbole?


Three people who don't get it.

Fine, I'll go over it Barney-style:



> Maybe he is, I'll buy that he's the leading ROY candidate so far and stands a fair chance of getting Milwaukee to the playoffs. *But reading this thread, you would think* he just took a lineup of himself and four D-league players, and swept his way to a championship.


Read the enlarged text over and over again, then think about how it is normally used in today's English language. Take as many drool breaks as you need, no time limit.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam said:


> I swear, there's some people around here that would be happier if this place was deserted and nobody posted at all. What the **** is the negative in this? The guy did something that hasn't been done in decades. Thousands of players have not done what he did tonight.


Okay.


Would this be a richer, fuller discussion if it was a 20 page Brandon Jennings OMGGZZZZ circle jerk, as opposed to somebody have the gall to come and bring reason to the table? Granted this would be going a little smoother if people learned to read, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well after reading your posts, I would think after you admitted you were wrong you were so insecure you had to add some extra parameters and a hyperbolic comparision to us applauding a 50+ point night for a rookie.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> I'm so glad I got this guy on my fantasy team early.


someone droppped him in my league 2 weeks ago. i am very happy i picked him up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Floods said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> Would this be a richer, fuller discussion if it was a 20 page Brandon Jennings OMGGZZZZ circle jerk, as opposed to somebody have the gall to come and bring reason to the table? Granted this would be going a little smoother if people learned to read, but you can't have everything.


Who are you complaining about? The guy who watched him in person? The people who were posting here live while he had 42? People can watch and project talent, it's not a crime. You're so offended by them predicting greatness, yet conversely you have no proof that he won't achieve greatness. Sounds pretty hypocritical to me. Especially given that he just had a historic performance.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Incredible performance by Jennings. Who cares if it's only 7 games and he did against GS's ****ty defense. 55 points on 34 shots is a great performance by anybody including MVP guys like Kobe and Lebron let alone a rookie PG. If Griffin doesn't get back soon he's not going to even have a shot at ROY with the way Jennings is playing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> Three people who don't get it.


Reading this thread, one would think he took 4 scrubs to a title. We get it. We want you to show us the posts that would make someone think that. That's all. 

This rookie who has played 7 games and is averaging 25, has taken the lowly Bucks to a 5-2 record so far, has the same career high as Dwyane Wade, and you're saying people shouldn't be impressed yet. 

Buzz Killington?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Well after reading your posts, I would think after you admitted you were wrong you were so insecure you had to add some extra parameters and a hyperbolic comparision to us applauding a 50+ point night for a rookie.


1) I admitted I was wrong in my _preseason judgement_ of him. Yes, I was clearly very insecure about it, because if I didn't bring it up, someone else definitely would have remembered and made sure to embarrass me. Right, champ?

2) Giant LOL at you going on the defensive now, just playing the poor little fans applauding a great night for a player card. When this thread was actually closer to a giant 'KID IZ SPESHIL HEEZ GONNA TAKE TEH LEEP N BEKUM A SOOPERSTAR' (lol see what I did there) convention. Smooth.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He doesn't have a shot with Baron being his point guard vs. Jennings carrying the ball down every possession. I had no idea he had the ability to ever score even 40 in his career though...and yes Ellis and Curry couldn't guard their shadows sitting in a chair, but 50 is 50.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just for the record: OMGZ THAT WAS SWEET AZZ PERFORMANCE BY JENNINGS. HE'S THE FO SHIZZLE IN FLOODS SIZZLE


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> Now who here likes a good story about a bridge?


...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Reading this thread, one would think he took 4 scrubs to a title. We get it. We want you to show us the posts that would make someone think that. That's all.
> 
> This rookie who has played 7 games and is averaging 25, has taken the lowly Bucks to a 5-2 record so far, has the same career high as Dwyane Wade, and you're saying people shouldn't be impressed yet.
> 
> Buzz Killington?


The same career high as Dwyane Wade, now that's a very asinine thing to say. And tells me you use numbers to try, and influence people who can't think for themselves. Stats are so watered down, abused, and overrated on this forum. YUCK!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way Jennings is www.thebomb.com

Good for him, reminds me of AI with his style, speed, and slender build, And most importantly the way he scores the rock. 

I'm a firm believer in the kid, and have been since watching him this season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Just for the record: OMGZ THAT WAS SWEET AZZ PERFORMANCE BY JENNINGS. HE'S THE FO SHIZZLE IN FLOODS SIZZLE


KNOW HEEZ JIST OVURRAITD N E BAWDY CULD SCOWR FIFTEE AGINST THE WAWRRIERS....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> KNOW HEEZ JIST OVURRAITD N E BAWDY CULD SCOWR FIFTEE AGINST THE WAWRRIERS....


 HELL YEAH: JENNINGS FOOOOORRR THE HOF RIIIIIGHT NOWZ


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam said:


> Who are you complaining about? The guy who watched him in person? The people who were posting here live while he had 42? People can watch and project talent, it's not a crime. You're so offended by them predicting greatness, yet conversely you have no proof that he won't achieve greatness. Sounds pretty hypocritical to me. Especially given that he just had a historic performance.


lololololololol

Complaining? Offended? Awfully strong words to label someone who merely decided to inject some reason into a discussion that resembled your typical 2006 Nets fan talking about their team/all their players.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Reading this thread, one would think he took 4 scrubs to a title. We get it. We want you to show us the posts that would make someone think that. That's all.


Read the thread. Of course the posts in question probably won't show up on your radar, since you clearly agree wholeheartedly with them.



> This rookie who has played 7 games and is averaging 25, has taken the lowly Bucks to a 5-2 record so far, has the same career high as Dwyane Wade, and you're saying people shouldn't be impressed yet.


People shouldn't be impressed? I said I'm not ready to crown him the next Jesus, and explained why. Never said you couldn't be impressed. I AM IMPRESSED. Just not impressed enough to lose my mind about it. 



> Buzz Killington?


O noez, I ruined your fun.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A little tidbit for you folks. Second most points for a player under the age of 21. Second to LeBron having 56. Good time to be a Buck's fan.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Just for the record: OMGZ THAT WAS SWEET AZZ PERFORMANCE BY JENNINGS. HE'S THE FO SHIZZLE IN FLOODS SIZZLE





Dre™ said:


> ...





23AJ said:


> The same career high as Dwyane Wade, now that's a very asinine thing to say. And tells me you use numbers to try, and influence people who can't think for themselves. Stats are so watered down, abused, and overrated on this forum. YUCK!





Dre™ said:


> KNOW HEEZ JIST OVURRAITD N E BAWDY CULD SCOWR FIFTEE AGINST THE WAWRRIERS....


:laugh::laugh:

I must have really gotten all your panties in a wad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Awesome numbers for the kid. I haven't seen him in the regular season yet, as I wasn't tuning to Bucks games, but I will make an effort to now.

I'm shocked at how good he is. Seeing as he's from my hometown I actually followed him in Europe and watched three games. He was very underwhelming, but that had a lot to do with the motion offense he was playing in. I love his cockiness.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> The same career high as Dwyane Wade, now that's a very asinine thing to say. And tells me you use numbers to try, and influence people who can't think for themselves. Stats are so watered down, abused, and overrated on this forum. YUCK!


Stats are tools to use to help judge a player. They aren't there to make decisions for you, but the people who dismiss them completely are just as foolish as those who make their decisions based on only numbers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I must have really gotten all your panties in a wad.


Maybe you're really laughing, in which case we're laughing together...because I'm dead seriously laughing out loud to myself about how goofy that "LOLZ" **** is. In lieu of searching the web for some stats or something to argue a counterpoint you hit the caps lock and black out. 

I really don't understand your place in the thread...can you show me the most extreme post that implies an exaggeration of his potential based off this performance so I can?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> Read the thread. Of course the posts in question probably won't show up on your radar, since you clearly agree wholeheartedly with them.


Translation: There aren't any posts. You made them up.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> I always knew that he was going to be good, but I never imagined that he would be this fantastic, this soon. Crazy.





roux2dope said:


> I went to the game tonight, un****ing believable... it was the best performance i have ever seen in my life, dude had 10 points at the half... 29 in the third and another 16 in the 4th.. so 45 second half points. The Bradley Center was just exploding, it was incredible. Brandon Jennings is saving basketball in Milwaukee





GregOden said:


> I wonder how much the success of Brandon Jennings will influence future top flight high schoolers to dip to Europe. Jennings is amazing, and he's going to be the savior of that franchise.





Sliccat said:


> He scored 55 within his first 10 games in the league. There is no overreacting to this.


Little early for all this, IMHO.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Floods said:


> Little early for all this, IMHO.


Brandon Jennings is going to put butts in seats for a team that needs a new arena, my comment is not that far fetched, the buzz around town on him is amazing


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Floods said:


> Little early for all this, IMHO.


2 posts saying tonight was amazing.

1 post from a Bucks fan saying he's saving that franchise from irrelevance (whens the last time the Bucks ever had this many positive posts? Even if he's out of the league in 2 years..how is tonight not a memorable moment in Bucks history?).

1 post pondering how he'll influence other amateurs (after I already mentioned how an Amateur sports legend said 4-5 guys are considering emulating his move)..not even in the context of this night but his success in general.

I'm not sure what you're saying.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Maybe you're really laughing, in which case we're laughing together...because I'm dead seriously laughing out loud to myself about how goofy that "LOLZ" **** is. In lieu of searching the web for some stats or something to argue a counterpoint you hit the caps lock and black out.


You really are mad about me calling you on your horrific reading ability, huh?

As far as the stats thing goes, basketball stats are diluted by perception. Just about every meaningful stat can be affected by your teammates/your spot in the rotation, so there is no guaranteed way to measure how good someone actually is.



> I really don't understand your place in the thread...can you show me the most extreme post that implies an exaggeration of his potential based off this performance so I can?


My place in the thread is to counterbalance the OMG OMG OMG JENNINGS JENNINGS JENNINGS SAVIOR business, with some reason/food for thought. He is good, but its too early to label him anything other than a solid ROY candidate. Could very well end up being a terrific player for many years. But labeling him the franchise savior and a future superstar after 7 NBA games? I stated that I wanted to see him make adjustments and deal . And I want to see more than a 7 game sample size. I'll make sure Adam's offline before I do such things again.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Translation: There aren't any posts. You made them up.


lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Brandon Jennings is going to put butts in seats for a team that needs a new arena, my comment is not that far fetched, the buzz around town on him is amazing


Good save.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> 2 posts saying tonight was amazing.
> 
> 1 post from a Bucks fan saying he's saving that franchise from irrelevance (whens the last time the Bucks ever had this many positive posts? Even if he's out of the league in 2 years..how is tonight not a memorable moment in Bucks history?).
> 
> ...


Go back and cherrypick some more.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How is that a save, have you been in Wisconsin this past month? How can you credibly counter his post?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> How is that a save, have you been in Wisconsin this past month? How can you credibly counter his post?


lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man has this thread taken a hard turn to WTF


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Amazing game by young money. I've been a fan of the guy since the dominiguez days. But I never imagined he would be this good so soon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You're criticizing a post by a guy who watched the game live at the arena as hyperbole? I've seen a bunch of Lebron games live and I haven't been to one that he had close to 55 points. If I had been at the Bradley Center I would have also called it the greatest performance I've seen in person


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The least you can do is describe aspects of his game to prove that they are overrating him if you think that's what they're doing. All you're doing is criticizing them for having an opinion (would you be happier if people didn't post at all). Do you even have an opinion? I'm sure they'd like to know if you don't think he can be an all-star this year (probably the only example of the hyperbole you're claiming) and why, so they can bump this if you're wrong.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I have no idea about saving the Bucks franchise, as I'm not a Bucks fan. I will say that a Bucks fan living in Wisconsin is a more credible opinion on how excited people are about the Bucks now. I will say I haven't talked about the Bucks this much in ages. Has anyone?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Floods said:


> Good save.


Thats how it works, stars make the world go round... look at Cleveland basketball before Lebron, IF and thats a big IF at this point Jennings turns into a star sellouts and free agents coming to milwaukee is not out of the question... Its already happened in Milwaukee with the Brewers getting Braun and Fielder


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandon Jennings is a significant player in our NBA lives. We're seeing the start of something scary great. This guy looks like he can go straight to the Lebron/Wade level out East. 

Like or not(and the guy with the Kings avatar, clearly does not) if he keeps up the winning ways and great performances, this guy is not only an all-star out east...he's an MVP candidate.

If he had the Bucks competing for a mid-level playoff spot in his first year...that's an MVP type achievement.

Just wow. What a game. But more impressive than even this game is that the Bucks are currently 5-2 and atop the Central Division, which has a team that won 66 games last year.

There is no one playing point guard out East better than this kid.

WOW!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I have no idea about saving the Bucks franchise, as I'm not a Bucks fan. I will say that a Bucks fan living in Wisconsin is a more credible opinion on how excited people are about the Bucks now. I will say I haven't talked about the Bucks this much in ages. Has anyone?


This is the first time they've mattered since Ray Allen left IMO.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

45 points in a half, has anyone not named Kobe done this in the last 15 years? DRob did it in April 1994 so he technically is not in the last 15 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Brandon Jennings is a significant player in our NBA lives. We're seeing the start of something scary great. This guy looks like he can go straight to the Lebron/Wade level out East.
> 
> Like or not(and the guy with the Kings avatar, clearly does not) if he keeps up the winning ways and great performances, this guy is not only an all-star out east...he's an MVP candidate.
> 
> ...


Now this is hyperbolic. However, if the Bucks were to win 50 games, I know I would give Jennings and MVP vote. I predicted them to be the worst team in the East and literally expected nothing from them. So if they were to make the playoffs, I would be 100% wrong. I still don't think they will make the playoffs by the way.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> 45 points in a half, has anyone not named Kobe done this in the last 15 years? DRob did it in April 1994 so he technically is not in the last 15 years.


Lebron or Melo maybe?

Didn't Dirk score 29 in a quarter the other week? How many did he score in the quarter before that?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Brandon Jennings is a significant player in our NBA lives. We're seeing the start of something scary great. This guy looks like he can go straight to the Lebron/Wade level out East.
> 
> Like or not(and the guy with the Kings avatar, clearly does not) if he keeps up the winning ways and great performances, this guy is not only an all-star out east...he's an MVP candidate.
> 
> ...


Well right when Floods was slowing down we get the Jennings hunted down Bin Lauden post.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> 45 points in a half, has anyone not named Kobe done this in the last 15 years? DRob did it in April 1994 so he technically is not in the last 15 years.


Paul Pierce did it a few years ago if I remember correctly. He had something like 4 points in the first half of a game to then score 45 in the second half. I forgot against whom, though. Maybe someone can look it up on the basketball reference website.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Now this is hyperbolic. However, if the Bucks were to win 50 games, I know I would give Jennings and MVP vote. I predicted them to be the worst team in the East and literally expected nothing from them. So if they were to make the playoffs, I would be 100% wrong. I still don't think they will make the playoffs by the way.


I don't either. But I also thought they'd be completely awful, even with Jennings playing well. I still think as soon as this kid hits the rookie wall, they're screwed. But right now it's all good. I also question whether when Michael Redd comes back, he doesn't mess up team chemistry. But who knows.

Maybe because he went to europe he doesn't hit the wall?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron or Melo maybe?
> 
> Didn't Dirk score 29 in a quarter the other week? How many did he score in the quarter before that?


Neither has even gotten 40 in a half. Hell Carmelo has a career high of 49 for a whole game, which is only 4 more than jennings got in the second half.

The only players I think that might of done it was Arenas, Jordan, Shaq, Iverson or TMac, but I can not find their career highs.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of things can happen.

See: Dajuan Wagner.

That said, what a performance.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Neither has even gotten 40 in a half. Hell Carmelo has a career high of 49 for a whole game, which is only 4 more than jennings got in the second half.
> 
> The only players I think that might of done it was Arenas, Jordan, Shaq, Iverson or TMac, but I can not find their career highs.


Melo still had 33 of that 49 in one quarter which is crazy


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think playing in Europe really helped him more than college would have. Many talented college players face too little of a challenge in college and use their athleticism to dominate inferior competition. Many of them don't refine their skills at all. Then they come to terms with reality very quickly when they get to the NBA where they can't just outrebound or outrun other players because suddenly everybody's fast and tall. Going to Europe however, with many veterans playing there that are so much more skilled than college players without relying on athleticism, young American talents can work on the technical aspects of basketball at an early stage and learn how to play against smart competition. That ultimately prepares them better for the NBA in my opinion.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> I think playing in Europe really helped him more than college would have. Many talented college players face too little of a challenge in college and use their athleticism to dominate inferior competition. Many of them don't refine their skills at all. Then they come to terms with reality very quickly when they get to the NBA where they can't just outrebound or outrun other players because suddenly everybody's fast and tall. Going to Europe however, with many veterans playing there that are so much more skilled than college players without relying on athleticism, young American talents can work on the technical aspects of basketball at an early stage and learn how to play against smart competition. That ultimately prepares them better for the NBA in my opinion.


You're absolutely right. But, for every Jennings...there's a Tyler. Its a crap shoot. It has to be inside the player to want to be better. Jennings knew the spotlight would be on him, he was the guinea pig. 

I am glad players can go overseas and get paid over working for free in college and treated like a criminal when you get a free t-shirt. 

Interesting, as A.I, TMac and others fade away, a new generation of guards come in and capture the fan's imagination.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Neither has even gotten 40 in a half. Hell Carmelo has a career high of 49 for a whole game, which is only 4 more than jennings got in the second half.
> 
> The only players I think that might of done it was Arenas, Jordan, Shaq, Iverson or TMac, but I can not find their career highs.


How are you even looking this up?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LA68 said:


> You're absolutely right. But, for every Jennings...there's a Tyler.


To be fair, that's completely unfair to Tyler, who is only 3 games into his pro career. People said the same things about Jennings that they are now saying about Tyler. Let's see where he's at in two years, no?

Judging him at all right now is pretty silly. If he doesn't give up, he's going to be a better player for it. Just like Jennings.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

People are getting out of control. Jennings is sick, but talking about MVP, and the greatest performance ever seen? Jesus man... Great game, but let's not get out of control. He's almost a lock to be ROY though, even with Reke playing awesome, because Jennings doesn't have anyone coming back that will deflate his numbers.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> People are getting out of control. Jennings is sick, but talking about MVP, and the greatest performance ever seen? Jesus man... Great game, but let's not get out of control. He's almost a lock to be ROY though, even with Reke playing awesome, because Jennings doesn't have anyone coming back that will deflate his numbers.


It was the reatest perfromance i have ever seen in person,and ihave seen Lebron drop 50 on the Bucks, a 20 year old scores 45 in one half it was incredible and i am thankful i got to witness it, MVP talk is silly no doubt, but Michael (keep shooting till i get 20) Redd is coming back next week if anything Tyreke has an advantage with Martin being out 2 months


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I found the game I mentioned. Paul Pierce scored 46 points in the second half and overtime (a Celtics record).
http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/200112010NJN.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> I went to the game tonight, un****ing believable... it was the best performance i have ever seen in my life, dude had 10 points at the half... 29 in the third and another 16 in the 4th.. so 45 second half points. The Bradley Center was just exploding, it was incredible. b]Brandon Jennings is saving basketball in Milwaukee[/b]


:yes:

Hopefully, he goes off like this against Nets on Wednesday night. It certainly looked amazing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are the Bucks ever going to be on national TV this year? Considering this is probably the biggest story of the young season, it would seem it would behoove TNT or ESPN to find a way to show this kid's games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Are the Bucks ever going to be on national TV this year? Considering this is probably the biggest story of the young season, it would seem it would behoove TNT or ESPN to find a way to show this kid's games.


Unfortunately, no, which is a damn shame.

Bucks do have a game against Chicago in April on WGN, though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ESPN may flex a game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> A lot of things can happen.
> 
> See: Dajuan Wagner.
> 
> That said, what a performance.


My thoughts exactly. Watching him tonight reminded me of Flip Murray a couple years ago when he went on an offensive streak for a few games and then cooled off. Jennings is no doubt going to be in ROY discussions but it is way too early to say if he is the real deal.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Lynx said:


> :yes:
> 
> Hopefully, he goes off like this against Nets on Wednesday night. It certainly looked amazing.


The Nets? They've been middle-of-the-pack defensively (15th in efficiency) despite all that losing and play at the fifth slowest pace in the league. The game after that is the Bobcats, who are 8th in defensive efficiency and play at the slowest pace. In comparison, Golden State's 27th in defensive efficiency and first in pace.

Look at next Saturday's Memphis game (29th/9th) or the following week's Paul-less Hornets (28th) game for a more likely repeat performance.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brandon Jennings IMO is MVP so far.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Interrobang said:


> The Nets? They've been middle-of-the-pack defensively (15th in efficiency) despite all that losing and play at the fifth slowest pace in the league. The game after that is the Bobcats, who are 8th in defensive efficiency and play at the slowest pace. In comparison, Golden State's 27th in defensive efficiency and first in pace.
> 
> Look at next Saturday's Memphis game (29th/9th) or the following week's Paul-less Hornets (28th) game for a more likely repeat performance.


Okies..

But I said Nets 'cause I'll be at the game.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Lynx said:


> I said Nets 'cause I'll be at the game.


All right. My misunderstanding (and really, an irrelevant argument in retrospect as the Nets have given up big points to players this season, anyway).


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

haha..No worries.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

55...wow, I am really impressed


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm liking this kid, gonna be something special. 55 in your first few weeks is a big accomplishment.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Brandon Jennings IMO is MVP so far.


Last year, 3-4.
This year, 5-2.

Averaging 26/5.

Has a rookie ever won MVP? 

Just for the record, I really don't believe he can, I was just putting up a few stats to prove that Spaceman hasn't said anything too absurd.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> I would be livid if I was a Knicks fan at this point.


pretty sure it is more than just knicks fans


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> Has a rookie ever won MVP?


Wilt and Wes Unseld.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

nvm dont wanna get bashed lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just watched the game. 12/13 from the field in the 3rd quarter with 12 consecutive makes (if I went through the play-by-play correctly). Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Crazy performance, didn't expect him to be that good that soon.

It's almost though like many have forgotten that Jennings was not only touted as a great high school prospect and someone who was known well before his pro career, he was hyped like few and is living up to it right now.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

I know it's early in the season, but Brandon Jennings' shooting percentages have been incredible (.496 FG%, .567 3P%, .828 FT%, in addition to throwing in 25.6 points, 4.4 rebounds and 5.1 assists per game. And think, outside shooting was considered a weakness in his game coming into the draft.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

it might be safe to say that the europe experiment was great! not surprising though, huge difference between the competition level in the pros and college.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I love this kid already. I was skeptical with some of the attitude rumors around draft time and didn't know how he'd fit with Skiles, but this kid is the truth. How he fell to #10 after all that scouting, idk. I feel bad for Knicks fans honestly, cause everyone knew he wanted to play their and they took Hill, lol.... Idiots.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jennings has been everything I wanted Curry to be.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Watching him tonight reminded me of Flip Murray a couple years ago when he went on an offensive streak for a few games and then cooled off. Jennings is no doubt going to be in ROY discussions but it is way too early to say if he is the real deal.


See: His december schedule.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> To be fair, that's completely unfair to Tyler, who is only 3 games into his pro career. People said the same things about Jennings that they are now saying about Tyler. Let's see where he's at in two years, no?
> 
> Judging him at all right now is pretty silly. If he doesn't give up, he's going to be a better player for it. Just like Jennings.


Actually, Tyler is and always will be a headcase. Jennings was no saint, but Tyler is just one of those guys that clearly doesnt get it at all. I have heard many stories about him and none of them a reasonable on his behalf.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

O2K said:


> it might be safe to say that the europe experiment was great! not surprising though, huge difference between the competition level in the pros and college.


This is untrue


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jennings was going to be a good player regardless, I don't understand how people are forgetting the hype this guy had at one point.

Oh wait, he went overseas and people forgot about him!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> You're criticizing a post by a guy who watched the game live at the arena as hyperbole? I've seen a bunch of Lebron games live and I haven't been to one that he had close to 55 points. If I had been at the Bradley Center I would have also called it the greatest performance I've seen in person


Go back and cherrypick some more.



Adam said:


> The least you can do is describe aspects of his game to prove that they are overrating him if you think that's what they're doing. All you're doing is criticizing them for having an opinion (would you be happier if people didn't post at all). Do you even have an opinion? I'm sure they'd like to know if you don't think he can be an all-star this year (probably the only example of the hyperbole you're claiming) and why, so they can bump this if you're wrong.


I already gave reasons, champ. How much nook-and-cranny analyzing do you have to do 7 games into a career to state that ____ is not the second coming of Jesus?



roux2dope said:


> Thats how it works, stars make the world go round... look at Cleveland basketball before Lebron, IF and thats a big IF at this point Jennings turns into a star sellouts and free agents coming to milwaukee is not out of the question... Its already happened in Milwaukee with the Brewers getting Braun and Fielder


A big IF indeed.



futuristxen said:


> Brandon Jennings is a significant player in our NBA lives. We're seeing the start of something scary great. This guy looks like he can go straight to the Lebron/Wade level out East.
> 
> Like or not(and the guy with the Kings avatar, clearly does not) if he keeps up the winning ways and great performances, this guy is not only an all-star out east...he's an MVP candidate.
> 
> ...


I lol'd for a least a minute.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> A lot of things can happen.
> 
> See: Dajuan Wagner.
> 
> That said, what a performance.





Hibachi! said:


> People are getting out of control. Jennings is sick, but talking about MVP, and the greatest performance ever seen? Jesus man... Great game, but let's not get out of control. He's almost a lock to be ROY though, even with Reke playing awesome, because Jennings doesn't have anyone coming back that will deflate his numbers.


Stop pooping the party, party poopers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Rep for no punctuation errors.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Floods said:


> Go back and cherrypick some more.


 How is that cherrypicking lol: you're the one who posted the comment from the Bucks fan in your post


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Actually, Tyler is and always will be a headcase. Jennings was no saint, but Tyler is just one of those guys that clearly doesnt get it at all. I have heard many stories about him and none of them a reasonable on his behalf.


Yeah I don't know him personally.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Floods said:


> Go back and cherrypick some more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a Tyreke Evans avatar. That should be everyone's response to you in this thread.

You know it's possible that Evans and Jennings are both going to be really good players. They aren't competing against each other literally. Just because they were in the same draft doesn't mean you have to pick one or the other. It's like how Wade, Lebron, and Melo are all good players irrespective of each other.

Why are you being so insecure?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Priest said:


> jennings>>>paul in da future


like i said


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

This thread is ridiculous. Let's just come back to it next season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> You have a Tyreke Evans avatar. That should be everyone's response to you in this thread.


Have I gone around proclaiming Tyreke Evans to be Jesus? No I haven't. There are even people comparing him to Dwyane Wade, and I definitely don't buy that yet. BECAUSE IT IS A SMALL SAMPLE SIZE.



> You know it's possible that Evans and Jennings are both going to be really good players. They aren't competing against each other literally. Just because they were in the same draft doesn't mean you have to pick one or the other. It's like how Wade, Lebron, and Melo are all good players irrespective of each other.


Babble.



> Why are you being so insecure?


Why can't you think?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> How is that cherrypicking lol: you're the one who posted the comment from the Bucks fan in your post


I definitely wasn't referring to the savior comment or anything.

What the **** do I care if that's the best performance the guy's ever seen? Good for him. Doesn't factor into my stance one bit. Reading comprehension is your friend.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread is golden. More than one set of people are going to have to eat their words at the end of it all, however he turns out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Holy **** this guy is putting on a show against the Mavs right now in the 4th.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Taking apart the Mavs right now. I need to get ready to order my Brandon Jennings jersey.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Taking apart the Mavs right now. I need to get ready to order my Brandon Jennings jersey.


too bad that their jerserys are probably the ugliest in the league. they should have gone retro years ago.

jennings sure is chucking alot too.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> too bad that their jerserys are probably the ugliest in the league. they should have gone retro years ago.
> 
> jennings sure is chucking alot too.


he's our best player, and he has the same number of shots as dirk..is dirk chucking? also he has 8 assists


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoa, anybody watching? That was a pass not a shot. This kid is fun to watch.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a great game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, the number one rebounding team in the league. Milwaukee rebound like men.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dirk got hit on that play.

Come on Jennings work your magic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Dirk got hit on that play.
> 
> Come on Jennings work your magic.


He did that Shaq thing where he turned with his elbows to ward off the defender's arm. They need to start calling that on Dirk because he gets away with it too often.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Take it to the hole Mr. Jennings. Everyone is watching you after that 55 point game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jennings will learn with time, but that's a bad shot. Need a better attempt than that.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Brandon Jennings meet Rodrigue Beaubois.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol Dirk


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That gamewinner hurt. bad.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

****ing Dirk. Ruining my night. My sister just bought home an In-N-Out burger and I was ready to eat an In-N-Out while watching the 2nd overtime but he hit a ****ing gamewinner.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

well that ruined my night


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well 25 points, 8 assists and 7 rebounds for Jennings. Not bad. Only 2 turnovers. Started slow shooting at 1-8, but finished 7-14. The kid is really good. He took 2 bad shots at the end, one in the 4th and that last one. He is fearless but he'll learn that he can do better than settling for those.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Floods said:


> Have I gone around proclaiming Tyreke Evans to be Jesus? No I haven't. There are even people comparing him to Dwyane Wade, and I definitely don't buy that yet. BECAUSE IT IS A SMALL SAMPLE SIZE.


You know you're only arguing with yourself. You severely exaggerated what people were saying and then criticized them based on that exaggeration.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well 25 points, 8 assists and 7 rebounds for Jennings. Not bad. Only 2 turnovers. Started slow shooting at 1-8, but finished 7-14. The kid is really good. He took 2 bad shots at the end, one in the 4th and that last one. He is fearless but he'll learn that he can do better than settling for those.


If nothing else this kid has accomplished one really amazing thing...making us care somewhat about Bucks games. This kid is a show. So far this season, and I know it's early, but you'd have to say he's the best point guard in the East right now. Doing a really good job.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He should make the all star squad


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was the luckiest shot I've seen in a while, damn Dirk. 

Nice statline for Jennings again, as futuristxen said, if nothing else, he's making us watch Bucks games more.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

F U Dork Nodickski


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

guess he wasn't kidding when he proclaimed that he would destroy rubio if put against him in a workout. dude is balling. i hope he keeps this up.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

They are showing his 55 point game right now on NBA TV. There's a stretch in the 3rd where he scores like 16 straight.. unbelievable.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

HB said:


> He should make the all star squad


He really should, but coaches will not vote him in. Eastern Conference is loaded with talented guards.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> He really should, but coaches will not vote him in. Eastern Conference is loaded with talented guards.


And how many point guards are more deserving at this point?

Last year the East's representing PG was Harris. Harris has been hurt and I'm not sure is even better than Jennings at this point.

If he doesn't get in then it's a joke, unless his game really goes sour.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> He really should, but coaches will not vote him in. Eastern Conference is loaded with talented guards.


Like who? There is only guard in the East that is playing better right now than Jennings and his name is Dwyane Wade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he keeps this play up and the Bucks hover by .500, he will be the first rookie all-star since Tim Duncan in '98 if I'm not mistaken. That is rare company to be in make no mistake.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> If he keeps this play up and the Bucks hover by .500, he will be the first rookie all-star since Tim Duncan in '98 if I'm not mistaken. That is rare company to be in make no mistake.


LiK...lOl, oMg'z...u al r callng hIm jEzuz...overreactionZ!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> If he keeps this play up and the Bucks hover by .500, he will be the first rookie all-star since Tim Duncan in '98 if I'm not mistaken. That is rare company to be in make no mistake.


Yao also made the All-Star team in his rookie season, but that obviously wasn't because of his performance as a basketball player at the time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> If he doesn't get in then it's a joke, unless his game really goes sour.


This. He's outperforming every East guard not named Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont disagree with you guys, I think he should get in. But going by tradition, Coaches has a habit of prioritizing veterans over rookies in this event. When was the last time a rookie was voted in by a coach to appear in All Star game? Was it Shaq? VC or Duncan? Its the reason why Deron Williams was snubbed for the past 3 years and why Melo only made it last season. Plus I dont think the Bucks will maintain winning at this pace, as soon as that happens, his situation will be no different than Lebron during his rookie year. 





unluckyseventeen said:


> And how many point guards are more deserving at this point?


Fyi the competition and votes does'nt stop at the PG spot. So two shooting guards can actually start this year. And players like Mo Williams, Arenas, Rondo, Joe Johnson, Vince Carter, Iguodala, Jamal Crawford and even Ray Allen will probably get more votes from EC coaches before Jennings.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> VAlso, the competition does'nt stop at the PG spot and players like Mo Williams, Arenas, Rondo, Joe Johnson, Vince Carter, Iguodala, Jamal Crawford and even Ray Allen will probably get more votes from EC coaches before Jennings.


Agreed, such established Vets who produce reasonable stat lines will get the nod. Having said that, if Jennings keeps this pace up, then he could very well be Top 3 guard of the East. For his sake, hopefully the Bucks can keep up their winning. Now if the fans vote him in, then that's another thing to being voted in by coaches...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Coaches do not vote establish vets on bad teams (aka Arenas, Iguodala) or even pedestrian numbers like Rondo, Mo Williams. If Jennings keeps his numbers in the 20 ppg and the Bucks remain over .500, he will be in Dallas in February. I don't think people realize that Jennings is already Milwaukee's best player and they are currently 8-3. If they are say 25-20 at the All-Star break, he's definitely going to be in the big boy game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Are the Bucks ever going to be on national TV this year? Considering this is probably the biggest story of the young season, it would seem it would behoove TNT or ESPN to find a way to show this kid's games.





Lynx said:


> Unfortunately, no, which is a damn shame.
> 
> Bucks do have a game against Chicago in April on WGN, though.


The NBA has put the Bucks on National Television. It will be this Friday night's ESPN game against the Thunder. They bumped Suns @ Wolves out of the spot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This thread's gone dead.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Funny how Redd is back for 3 games now and they instantly lose 3 straight.

Also in those 3 games Jennings has shot 13/47 for 28% and avg about 13ppg.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Trade Redd.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Funny how Redd is back for 3 games now and they instantly lose 3 straight.
> 
> Also in those 3 games Jennings has shot 13/47 for 28% and avg about 13ppg.


Ah, is Redd back? I knew something drastic would happen when he got back, whether it be good or bad.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

briaN37 said:


> Trade Redd.


Agreed


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

To be fair, this isn't the real Redd yet. He's overweight and can't shoot. He should've gotten in shape before playing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> To be fair, this isn't the real Redd yet. He's overweight and can't shoot. He should've gotten in shape before playing.


Bucks fans have been calling for it for a long, long time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Bucks fans have been calling for it for a long, long time.


I know, and I even think they're right. But I don't think it's fair to look at this sample as proof that he can't work with Jennings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only way you'd have any hope of trading Redd and that contract is to let him play enough to prove he's still good enough.Under current conditions it's hard to see who'd take him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Redd in his prime isn't actually a bad fit with Jennings IMO. But Redd's welcome has worn out in Milwaukee and everybody can not wait to get rid of him. For good reason too. Besides, Jodie Meeks can fit just as well as Redd I think.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The Bucks are suffering as much from being without Bogut and Moute as they are from Redd being back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

FX™ said:


> This thread's gone dead.


Wonda why.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the guy is a rookie and his team is missing two starters and the third starter (Redd) is rusty. I mean, he is being gameplanned for as the best player less than 20 games into his career. I think Jennings is doing fine considering.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Exactly.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This thread has gone deader than dead!

Averaging less than 11 points and under 30% from the field for the new year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> And how many point guards are more deserving at this point?
> 
> Last year the East's representing PG was Harris. Harris has been hurt and I'm not sure is even better than Jennings at this point.
> 
> If he doesn't get in then it's a joke, unless his game really goes sour.


Judging by your Tyreke Evans/Joe Johnson comparison thread you changed your mind?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah Jennings has hit a massive wall. I don't see how people didn't see him for what he was right now. A chucker... He has the body of a 12 year old, and doesn't have amazing athletic ability. He's got a pretty shot, but he doesn't have anything to maintain consistency. He won't be an all-star in this league until he puts on some muscle and learns how to take it to the rack.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

marginally outplayed curry tonight in battle of the rooks


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This is exactly why I maintain that you shouldn't start talking all-star/mvp/roy until after December. Jennings is good, and has the potential to be extremely good in the NBA, but I don't understand how anyone couldn't have seen that he was going to slow down considerably once the season started to drag on and teams started to game-plan for him specifically.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> This is exactly why I maintain that you shouldn't start talking all-star/mvp/roy until after December. Jennings is good, and has the potential to be extremely good in the NBA, but I don't understand how anyone couldn't have seen that he was going to slow down considerably once the season started to drag on and teams started to game-plan for him specifically.


Fans for the most part are fickle. Prime example is a guy like Andrew Bynum. He has a great ten game stretch and people start overrating him and put him on a pedestal, and then he struggles and then it's like he doesn't deserve to start over Mbenga.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Fans for the most part are fickle. Prime example is a guy like Andrew Bynum. He has a great ten game stretch and people start overrating him and put him on a pedestal, and then he struggles and then it's like he doesn't deserve to start over Mbenga.


Totally agree. When Rondo started out the season flat a number of posters argued that Jennings was far and away the second best guard in the east, behind only Wade, that Rondo was hardly an average starter, and in coming years would be surpassed by many, many of the young points entering the league. As I said, Jennings wasn't as good as he looked then, Rondo wasn't as bad as he looked then, and a half a month of games wasn't nearly a big enough sample size to judge a guy on.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jennings will be fine in this league, the guy is 20 and played about 12 minutes a game in europe last year, it was ineveitable for him to get tired out a bit, im hopng last night was the begining of him breaking out of his slump


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why doesn't anyone want to post in this thread? Is his slump not newsworthy considering the attention his torrid start received? Is it even a slump? What was the fluke, the start or the recent play?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why doesn't anyone want to post in this thread? Is his slump not newsworthy considering the attention his torrid start received? Is it even a slump? What was the fluke, the start or the recent play?


I think that it's a combination of both. Defenses didn't realize how good he was when he first came on the scene so he could torch them without anyone really having a gameplan to stop him. Now, the entire team defense is centered around stopping him, and it's not like he has another consistant offensive threat to dish it off to. Yeah, people overreacted about his hot start, but he's going to get out of this slump and be a damn good player in this league.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We didn't know that the good times were ever going to stop. Those were innocent days damnit!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He is now shooting .386 on the season. Worse than I originally thought.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If you were to rank rookie PGs right now how would you have them?

Evans
Curry
Collison
Flynn
Jennings or Lawson?

Who would of thought that would of happened after some people were screaming best PG in the East and MVP?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

As of right now:

1. Evans
2. Curry
3. Collison
4. Jennings
5. Flynn


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you were to rank rookie PGs right now how would you have them?
> 
> Evans
> Curry
> ...




It is pretty hard to ignore the fact that Collison is putting up 21 and 9 in February... I don't know that I see much justification for putting Flynn or Lawson ahead of Jennings at this point.

Evans
Curry
Jennings or Collison
Flynn 
Lawson

Assuming Evans is a PG...which is debatable, that's how I see it as of today.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dornado said:


> It is pretty hard to ignore the fact that Collison is putting up 21 and 9 in February... I don't know that I see much justification for putting Flynn or Lawson ahead of Jennings at this point.
> 
> Evans
> Curry
> ...


If you're putting Lawson behind Flynn, you obviously haven't watched him this year. Also, with the Martin trade, Evans isn't really a PG anymore.

Curry
Lawson
Jennings
Collison
Flynn

You could make an argument that leading a playoff contender makes Jennings' season better than Lawson, but Lawson has played better and more consistently. He's been absolutely incredible as a sixth man on a _title _contender.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Evans was as much of a point guard has Brandon Roy and Dwayne Wade are. That's not a slight directed at him, he's been wonderful this year, but he's just not a point guard.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No idea how anyone can put Flynn ahead of Lawson.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> If you're putting Lawson behind Flynn, you obviously haven't watched *him *this year. Also, with the Martin trade, Evans isn't really a PG anymore.
> 
> Curry
> Lawson
> ...


I don't necessarily think it is a knock against Lawson, I just think Flynn is better. Admittedly, I didn't realize how high Lawson's FG% was... but these are guys that are being asked to play very different roles. I may also be taking into account what I perceive to be Flynn's higher ceiling.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Apparently I'm just late on the Ty Lawson hype train... he's having a nice rookie season, but Flynn is no slouch. Again, I'm probably projecting a bit forward too much. Lawson has had a much more efficient season statistically.

Out of curiosity, do you guys watch a lot of T-Wolves games?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Lawson's been wonderfully efficient as the back-up point guard on a contender, Flynn's been one of the best players on a very bad Minnesota team. It's tough to compare them based solely on production because their situations have been so different.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> No idea how anyone can put Flynn ahead of Lawson.



Just speculating (personally I think Lawson is the second most talented of the bunch after Evans) but people prefer an estabilished starter over a backup, even though if the roles were reversed Flynn would be backing up Billups and maybe Carter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just speculating (personally I think Lawson is the second most talented of the bunch after Evans) but people prefer an estabilished starter over a backup, even though if the roles were reversed Flynn would be backing up Billups and maybe Carter.


At no point in his career was Anthony Carter ever as good as Flynn is now. Of course Flynn would be backing up Billups if he and Lawson switched teams, but don't act like Flynn wouldn't play for Denver.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> At no point in his career was Anthony Carter ever as good as Flynn is now. Of course Flynn would be backing up Billups if he and Lawson switched teams, but don't act like Flynn wouldn't play for Denver.


At no point in his career will Aaron Affalo be better than JR Smith is now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> At no point in his career will Aaron Affalo be better than JR Smith is now.


But you can understand why they'd bring J.R. Smith in off the bench as instant offense when they already have more than enough offense between Melo, Chauncey, Martin, and Nene in the starting lineup. Afflalo is a low-usage guy who doesn't turn the ball over much(less than 1 per game) and shoots a high percentage(48% overall, 45% from three). J.R. Smith takes the second most shots on the team, turns the ball over at a high rate(over 2 per game), and shoots low percentages(40% overall, 33% from three). Additionally, it's not like Smith's been benched in favor of Afflalo, he's the teams' sixth man and averages slightly more mpg than Afflalo overall, it all makes perfect sense. In no way is that the same as Jonny Flynn being the third string point guard behind Anthony Carter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just see people as totally superficial about JR Smith they act like he's so great at what he does, but he's extremely average as a scorer and literally does nothing else. If his shots don't fall he's a complete liability with his total lack of defensive effort and all of his completely boneheaded plays. He's the perimeter version of Drew Gooden with the wtf stuff. Afflalo does nothing to hurt you. He plays extremely good defense and is just as good a scorer as JR Smith, but simply lacks the flash that apparently blinds with regard to Smith's overall value.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> But you can understand why they'd bring J.R. Smith in off the bench as instant offense when they already have more than enough offense between Melo, Chauncey, Martin, and Nene in the starting lineup. Afflalo is a low-usage guy who doesn't turn the ball over much(less than 1 per game) and shoots a high percentage(48% overall, 45% from three). J.R. Smith takes the second most shots on the team, turns the ball over at a high rate(over 2 per game), and shoots low percentages(40% overall, 33% from three). Additionally, it's not like Smith's been benched in favor of Afflalo, he's the teams' sixth man and averages slightly more mpg than Afflalo overall, it all makes perfect sense. In no way is that the same as Jonny Flynn being the third string point guard behind Anthony Carter.


Lawson started training camp behind Carter on the depth chart. It only takes 20 seconds of watching both to know that Lawson is 80x more talented. Yet George had Carter slated to be his reserve PG. It wasn't until Lawson was utterly dominant in some preseason games (I think Billups got hurt or something) that George made Lawson his backup PG. Flynn likely would of never dominated in such a fashion so George would of went with the "low-usage guy that does nothing to hurt you" in Carter as his backup PG.

It's all speculation of course, but your argument that Flynn is a better player doesn't mean a lot. Coaches are nervous and paranoid. They don't like to shake the boat and bench dependable vets.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> I just see people as totally superficial about JR Smith they act like he's so great at what he does, but he's extremely average as a scorer and literally does nothing else. If his shots don't fall he's a complete liability with his total lack of defensive effort and all of his completely boneheaded plays. He's the perimeter version of Drew Gooden with the wtf stuff. Afflalo does nothing to hurt you. He plays extremely good defense and is just as good a scorer as JR Smith, but simply lacks the flash that apparently blinds with regard to Smith's overall value.


Who said JR Smith is great? This rant has nothing to do with anything.

Unless you took me stating that he is better than Affalo as hyping Smith's greatness.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lawson started training camp behind Carter on the depth chart. It only takes 20 seconds of watching both to know that Lawson is 80x more talented. Yet George had Carter slated to be his reserve PG. It wasn't until Lawson was utterly dominant in some preseason games (I think Billups got hurt or something) that George made Lawson his backup PG. Flynn likely would of never dominated in such a fashion so George would of went with the "low-usage guy that does nothing to hurt you" in Carter as his backup PG.
> 
> It's all speculation of course, but your argument that Flynn is a better player doesn't mean a lot. Coaches are nervous and paranoid. They don't like to shake the boat and bench dependable vets.


So Karl made Lawson earn his minutes, which he quickly did. There's absolutely no reason to believe that Flynn wouldn't have outplayed Carter in the preseason/practice and become the full-time backup in Denver as well. "I think Lawson is better because I believe Karl would have played the clearly inferior Anthony Carter more for some reason if Flynn was on the Nuggets" isn't really an argument, it's just kind of making things up.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

On the season Jennings has clearly fallen behind Collison and Lawson in my opinion. Jennings still deos things well and is very important to the bucks current run. He is still a very good passer and he has good defensive hands. He runs the offense very smoothly and doesnt make alot of mistakes. As a bucks fan i hope his jumper can be fixed this offseason, he is never going to be nash-easque with his shot but he needs to get it over 40%, and if he does he is going to be better than both collison and lawson. 

We shouldnt be shocked that both Collison and Lawson are more consistant right now than Jennings and Flynn, both of those guys came into the league very seasoned from a lengthy college career, something that is rare now a days. In terms of talent and potential id take flynn and jennings over both but right now you cant argue with what those two are getting done on the floor


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Collison and Lawson are both 22. They should be better than Jennings at this point. Jennings is doing what realistic people expected now. I was making a joke about how weak the position is in the East when I started that thread about him being the best PG in the East. For the first two months of the season he was though. If he went back to shooting like that he would be again, but he was never that good a shooter. That was just a fluke. He's a pretty average playmaker based on what I've seen, but he can definitely beat people with the bounce. Problem is that everyone can see that. They have advance scouts for a reason. Big question now is how he reacts. If you want to be good in the NBA you have to fix your weaknesses and work on your strengths. Jennings could be very good if he developed properly. If he doesn't get better he's going to be very average though.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jonny Flynn 13.8 ppg 41.4 fg% 35.7 3p% 81.5 ft% 4.3 apg 1.1 spg 2.8 turnovers 29 min pg

Ty Lawson 9.2 ppg 51.3 fg% 42.9 3p% 77.8 ft% 3.4 apg .8 spg 1.3 turnovers 22 min per game

You have an assist to turnover ratio of 1.5 Flynn and 2.6 for Lawson. So I'm give vision advantage to Lawson at the moment.

In terms of scoring efficiency, I understand that it is easier to score more efficiently if you shoot less but Lawson right now is near the top of the list in terms of his true shooting percentage. 

He is also explosive off the dribble and great at initiating a fast break with great strength for a pg and the best defense so far of this class IMO. He has the athletic ability to compete with any PG in the league and is in the top tier with that regard too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> So Karl made Lawson earn his minutes, which he quickly did. There's absolutely no reason to believe that Flynn wouldn't have outplayed Carter in the preseason/practice and become the full-time backup in Denver as well. "I think Lawson is better because I believe Karl would have played the clearly inferior Anthony Carter more for some reason if Flynn was on the Nuggets" isn't really an argument, it's just kind of making things up.


Flynn would of never substantially outplayed Carter though. Like I said Lawson was DOMINANT in the preseason. Every NBA roster has guys that based on talent and their play in practice should play over a guy that's above them on the depth chart. Games are a different matter. Is Earl Watson better than TJ Ford? 



> "I think Lawson is better because I believe Karl would have played the clearly inferior Anthony Carter more for some reason if Flynn was on the Nuggets"


No, Lawson is better than Flynn because he is better. He not only has greater skills but he outplays him on a per minute basis. Whether or not Flynn would play over Carter is a different issue. Yet you say some reason like I didn't explain my thinking. If you can see logic over starting the clearly inferior Affalo and tote his low usage and lack of turnovers don't act perplexed when I say Carter would be above the reletively inefficient Flynn.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Collison and Lawson are both 22. They should be better than Jennings at this point. Jennings is doing what realistic people expected now. I was making a joke about how weak the position is in the East when I started that thread about him being the best PG in the East. For the first two months of the season he was though. If he went back to shooting like that he would be again, but he was never that good a shooter. That was just a fluke. He's a pretty average playmaker based on what I've seen, but he can definitely beat people with the bounce. Problem is that everyone can see that. They have advance scouts for a reason. Big question now is how he reacts. If you want to be good in the NBA you have to fix your weaknesses and work on your strengths. Jennings could be very good if he developed properly. If he doesn't get better he's going to be very average though.


I want it to be clear I'm not one of those people that change their opinion on a certain player every week. When it's all said and done I feel it will be-

Evans
Jennings
Lawson
Curry
Collison 
Flynn

I felt going into this draft only Evans, Rubio and Griffin had any chance of making more than 3 all-star games. Not so sure anymore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Flynn is playing in the triangle. If he was just playing push the tempo/pick and roll basketball his numbers would be much better. That's just a fact. Why Rambis is playing the triangle with that roster is just baffling.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Flynn would of never substantially outplayed Carter though. Like I said Lawson was DOMINANT in the preseason.


You don't know that though, and in fact I think it's much, much LESS likely that Flynn wouldn't have stood out when compared to Anthony Carter. Carter's never been more than a stop-gap player while Flynn's been good this year, it isn't as though Carter was doing anything impressive. Ty Lawson's only eye-popping stat line of the preseason(29pts, 6ast, 5stl) came in the last game against the Lakers second and third string(Pau+Bynum DNP'd, Kobe 10min, Fisher 9min, D.J Mbenga 30min, Morrison 23min, Vujacic 33min). Other than that he put up very impressive per-minute production but nothing dominant over the course of a game. 




Jamel Irief said:


> Every NBA roster has guys that based on talent and their play in practice should play over a guy that's above them on the depth chart. Games are a different matter. Is Earl Watson better than TJ Ford?
> 
> No, Lawson is better than Flynn because he is better. He not only has greater skills but he outplays him on a per minute basis. Whether or not Flynn would play over Carter is a different issue. Yet you say some reason like I didn't explain my thinking. If you can see logic over starting the clearly inferior Affalo and tote his low usage and lack of turnovers don't act perplexed when I say Carter would be above the reletively inefficient Flynn.


If you believe that Lawson's better because he's been more efficient and feel as though he's more skilled, then fine, that's a legit argument. However, to act as though Lawson having Billups as a mentor, efficient scorers - other than Smith - comprising the rest of the lineup(Denver is sixth in the league in team FG%, if you remove Smith they're tied for second) to take defensive pressure off him, and playing a significant amount of time against reserves has nothing to do with his increased efficiency then you're delusional. Flynn would be more efficient if he wasn't the second-best starter on his team. Additionally, Flynn's a better shooter than Anthony Carter, and Carter's never been a fantastically efficient player. The Afflalo-Carter comparison doesn't hold water.

Also, for the last time, Afflalo is not clearly inferior. He's shooting 12% better from three, doesn't turn the ball over, and plays good defense. Giving J.R. Smith more playing time takes the ball out of the hands of Carmelo and their big men for Smith to take contested three-pointers, which he hits at a low rate. Smith's useful to carry the offense of the second unit, but he makes the team worse if there are better scoring options on the floor. Of the six most-used combinations of players by the Nuggets, Smith is in three of them. The EFG%(adjusted for the value of 3s) of the lineups with Smith is 43.9%, the lineups without Smith shoot 49.2%.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is Earl Watson better than TJ Ford?


Yes. So was Jarrett Jack last year, so was Jose Calderon when Ford was in Toronto, and so was AJ Price from January until the all-star break. TJ Ford is trash.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes. So was Jarrett Jack last year, so was Jose Calderon when Ford was in Toronto, and so was AJ Price from January until the all-star break. TJ Ford is trash.


you can add mo williams being better than him in milwaukee as a 2nd round pick the bucks picked up off the scrap heap


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes. So was Jarrett Jack last year, so was Jose Calderon when Ford was in Toronto, and so was AJ Price from January until the all-star break. TJ Ford is trash.


you can add mo williams being better than him in milwaukee as a 2nd round pick the bucks picked up off the scrap heap


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes. So was Jarrett Jack last year, so was Jose Calderon when Ford was in Toronto, and so was AJ Price from January until the all-star break. TJ Ford is trash.


The problem with Ford is that he doesn't defend at a high level or help out on the boards, and he's worthless without the ball on offense but not good enough to justify running the offense around. One of those decent-to-good players who can make you worse rather than better far too often. He's a smaller version of Rondo that doesn't distribute as well, only without the ability to defend and help on the boards.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> You don't know that though, and in fact I think it's much, much LESS likely that Flynn wouldn't have stood out when compared to Anthony Carter. Carter's never been more than a stop-gap player while Flynn's been good this year, it isn't as though Carter was doing anything impressive. Ty Lawson's only eye-popping stat line of the preseason(29pts, 6ast, 5stl) came in the last game against the Lakers second and third string(Pau+Bynum DNP'd, Kobe 10min, Fisher 9min, D.J Mbenga 30min, Morrison 23min, Vujacic 33min). Other than that he put up very impressive per-minute production but nothing dominant over the course of a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It amuses me that you make an argument for Flynn's efficency being down because he's receives more defensive attention and then turn around and note Smith's lack of efficiency when you said earlier he carries the second unit offensively. Yet there is no correlation?

You're right, I can't say for sure if Flynn would be the third stringer. However George Karl is from UNC, watched Lawson in summer league and training camp yet STILL had him as the third string point guard. Coaches playing experience over talented youth frequently. IE Derek Fisher has no business starting over Farmar or Brown.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes. So was Jarrett Jack last year, so was Jose Calderon when Ford was in Toronto, and so was AJ Price from January until the all-star break. TJ Ford is trash.


In terms of pure basketball talent, TJ Ford is better than Watson and AJ Price by a mile.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Bogg said:


> He's a smaller version of Rondo that doesn't distribute as well, only without the ability to defend and help on the boards.


lol.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't believe there are people on a serious basketball board willing to defend TJ Frod.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I can't believe there are people on a serious basketball board willing to defend TJ Frod.


Where are they?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> In terms of pure basketball talent, TJ Ford is better than Watson and AJ Price by a mile.


Nope. The absolute only thing Ford has on either of them is his pull-up 17 footer. Otherwise he just dribbles around like a chicken with its head cut off and takes bad shots. Watson and Price are at least smart basketball players.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nope. The absolute only thing Ford has on either of them is his pull-up 17 footer. Otherwise he just dribbles around like a chicken with its head cut off and takes bad shots. Watson and Price are at least smart basketball players.


Shooting, dribbling, passing, running, jumping, defending are basketball talents.

Brains isn't.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> It amuses me that you make an argument for Flynn's efficency being down because he's receives more defensive attention and then turn around and note Smith's lack of efficiency when you said earlier he carries the second unit offensively. Yet there is no correlation?


No, it's not the same thing. Flynn is his teams' primary ballhandler and the second best starter in the lineup. Flynn is one of the players that other teams gameplan for when they're facing the Timberwolves. On top of that, he's a rookie point guard learning on the fly on a team void of veteran leadership with a rookie head coach forcing an offense that Flynn isn't suited for. J.R. Smith is a sixth year shooting guard surrounded by productive veterans with a coach that, while sometimes hard to get along with, as taken five different teams to the playoffs and hasn't had a losing season since 1987-1988. J.R. Smith isn't inefficient because second-stringers are double teaming him and forcing the ball out of his hands(they aren't), he's inefficient because he takes a lot of bad shots. 

Not every argument applies to every player. I'm not saying that Flynn is the best rookie in his class being pulled down by the roster surrounding him or anything, but rather that he's in a position to fail, and Lawson is in the best possible position to succeed. Comparing the two based strictly on efficiency is flawed because Flynn is being asked to do much more with much less.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Jennings has hit the rookie wall big time

I gotta go with
1. Evans
2. Curry
3. Lawson
4. Jennings/Collison
5. Flynn
even though 2 through 5(6) is really close and will probably rotate through out their careers all the time...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What happened here


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Skiles is trying to get Jennings to focus on other aspects of the game and develop them. He isn't as aggressive scoring the ball as he was at first, but I think he can find a better balance. He is 21 years old and is still putting up good numbers. Obviously being out 6 weeks won't help, but Jennings is going to breakout next season I think. 22/8/4 or something like that and the Bucks will be a playoff team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think Skiles is trying to get Jennings to focus on other aspects of the game and develop them. He isn't as aggressive scoring the ball as he was at first, but I think he can find a better balance. He is 21 years old and is still putting up good numbers. Obviously being out 6 weeks won't help, but Jennings is going to breakout next season I think. 22/8/4 or something like that and the Bucks will be a playoff team.


I agree with this


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I mean.. he is averaging 18 a game right now slightly below assist numbers but that has more to do with the bucks being the worst shooting team in the league.. hell even jennings shooting has improved since last year he just seems to always get caught with the ball late in shot clocks and he has to force up bad shots. He hasnt leapt forward from laqst year but he hasnt regressed at all, and thats a good sign for him longterm. I think he will be an elite all star caliber pg in the east by 2012


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's fair, I'm just saying relative to people like Westbrook, Rondo, Rose who are growing by leaps and bounds it's a little off putting to see the same production.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Can we wait for Jennings to reach his third season before judging him against guys who're making big third season jumps?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:raised_ey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He has Salmons, Gooden and Maggette on his team. Those guys are dogs.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> Can we wait for Jennings to reach his third season before judging him against guys who're making big third season jumps?


on this site? no chance


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> on this site? no chance


Were I more ambitious I'd look up some of the Westbrook criticism from last year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Can we wait for Jennings to reach his third season before judging him against guys who're making big third season jumps?


Do you realize what you're asking? People couldn't even wait till the end of last November to start gushing about what a star this guy's going to be.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I have no problem with the discussion, except that he's being criticised for not making a third year jump his second year in the NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's look at this, since he has a new thread

I guess I won't criticize him for not making a 4th year jump in his 3rd year


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

55 POINTS GUYS!! NEXT DWYANE WADE. BUCKS ARE SAVED.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Scoring Point, Point guard who scores...blah!
> 
> He's a franchise point guard in the Derrick Rose, Chris Paul mold. You can put a so-so team around him, and he'll get it done(like he is). he and rose are going to have quite a rivalry this season.


lol.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

One season shooting above 40% from the field.

Hasn't even averaged 20.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> agreed...if his court vision gets better (same for rose), he would be the next chris paul...maybe a bit more exciting in the scoring area...but that drop pass for the dunk was pretty impressive...reminds me of iverson's rookie year...





futuristxen said:


> Scoring Point, Point guard who scores...blah!
> 
> He's a franchise point guard in the Derrick Rose, Chris Paul mold. You can put a so-so team around him, and he'll get it done(like he is). he and rose are going to have quite a rivalry this season.





Priest said:


> jennings>>>paul in da future





ChrisWoj said:


> A few quick thoughts from the two games I've sc
> een...
> 
> 1. Where you see a "decision making" issue I see a shot selection issue. One is easier to fix than the other. Poor decision making is often a sign of a guy that just isn't level-headed enough to head an offense as an elite point guard. Poor shot selection is overconfidence and can be fixed far easier. With Jennings I see poor shot selection, not poor decision making.
> ...


All this was before he scored 55


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I see this was also the thread where I caught hell for saying Lawson was better than Collison and (lol) Flynn.


----------

